# 10 day medical return?



## Butters (10 Oct 2004)

On Thursday I was supposed to do my medical/interview... my interview got put off till Tuesday cause they were toobusy  :crybaby:, but I did my medical... I asked how I did and how long it'll take to return? They officer said, 10 -12 and I dont see anything wrong with your file they just need to approve it and send it back, it wont take long like the other cause you have no medical history serious problems. I just wanna know if he was being nice and said that to shut me up


----------



## SEB123 (11 Oct 2004)

I think he said that to shut up you , normally where they are not busy in Borden , the med file can take up to 8 weeks to come back


----------



## DrSize (11 Oct 2004)

Yeah my medic told me there would be absoutely no problems and it would be back in about 3 weeks....I later found out he wrote me down for a 3 on geographical and well it got sent to Borden over 2 months ago and I am going to miss the fall DEO selection board so I am hoping my medical will be cleared come April.......


----------



## Butters (12 Oct 2004)

there goes my hope of getting to BMQ before christmas


----------



## SEB123 (12 Oct 2004)

I dont think youll be there for christmas maybe for spring


----------

